# Trading Yao?



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

I've never seen a single Rockets fan say this before and I'm quite surprised. He is a game-changing player for sure but the guy is the definition of injury-prone.

I say trade him with T-Mac (not together in a deal) and rebuild.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Luckily you're not on Clutchfans


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

This is interesting from the stand point that just as we are winning without TMac, it also means we are winning without Yao. People like to make the arguement, "Just think how better we'd be with Yao in the line up." True, but, "Just think how good we would be with a truly healthy TMac too."

Not sure I have a point here beside the fact that we have a winning record without either player in the line up and if they were both healthy we could probably continue to win.

This begs the question, what other heathly stars would be good fits for this team?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Get him out for a proper 7 foot center, or at least a 6'10" one. You're not going anywhere fast with your starting center standing at 6'6", no matter how good he is defensively. Then T-Mac can go out for a young talent. (or vice versa) 

I think all this team needs is a couple of changes, and then you're no longer sitting in 8th place in the play-offs, you go up a couple.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

no


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

The thing is, you just dont trade a game changer like Yao for an unknown talent or at least something decent in return. Yeah he is injury prone, but when he is playing he's arguably the best or 2nd best big man in the game. You just dont trade somebody like that. Also, if you were to trade him, what team honestly is going to give up anything remotely worth Yao? 

Not only that, he brings in tons of money to the team.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

OneBadLT123 said:


> The thing is, you just dont trade a game changer like Yao for an unknown talent or at least something decent in return. Yeah he is injury prone, but when he is playing he's arguably the best or 2nd best big man in the game. You just dont trade somebody like that. Also, if you were to trade him, what team honestly is going to give up anything remotely worth Yao?
> 
> Not only that, he brings in tons of money to the team.


I agree, but how many games is he going to change every season? 20? 30? 40? The Rockets have one of the best supporting casts in the league. All they need is a true go-to scorer to contribute consistently to be up there with Denver in the second tier of the West and I'm not even talking about the Kobes or Lebrons. I mean a guy like Al Jefferson or Joe Johnson and I get that neither of the teams would give up their star for Yao but c'mon, the Rockets don't even seem to be considering the possibility.

Can you honestly tell me you don't think Yao is going to get injured again next season? Or that the Rockets aren't in for a first round exit IF they make the playoffs?

I'm saying they should either try and win now and trade Yao for a quality player or rebuild and trade Yao for prospects and picks. The team is going to be at a stand-still until they do so.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

And for the record I understand fully Yao's impact on the court, I'm not underrating him at all. I think he is THE best center when healthy, he takes Dwight to school every single time they play.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

briaN37 said:


> Can you honestly tell me you don't think Yao is going to get injured again next season? Or that the Rockets aren't in for a first round exit IF they make the playoffs?


i can honestly tell you that none of us have a clue at all whether or not yao will get injured next season. and yes, i can tell you that if yao is back playing anywhere close to the level he was, the rockets will likely move beyond the first round.



> I'm saying they should either try and win now and trade Yao for a quality player or rebuild and trade Yao for prospects and picks. The team is going to be at a stand-still until they do so.


even if we're only talking about the basketball aspect, there is no way the rockets would get anything close to equal for yao. and when you take into account things off the court, there is just no way yao ever gets traded.

what the rockets will do is try to limit yao's minutes to keep the wear and tear on his lower body as little as possible. they've created the frontcourt depth for that to be possible next season.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

which gm in their right mind would trade a 7-6 co-ordinated centre in a league where the only thing rarer than a good centre is a great centre. as injury prone as he may be when he is healthy he is with dwight howard one of the top 2 centres in the league. lets not forget either he actually played a full season before the injury in the playoffs

the case not to trade him only increases to keep him when the rockets are playing well without him, why trade to get in return an unknown factor which could disrupt the locker-room and possibly bring in a ball-hog who moves the team away from a sharing mentality.


----------

